# What's on your desk?



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 19, 2013)

Just a little idea for a game I had, and it doesn't have to be a desk, it could be your coffee table, shelf, etc.  Anyway, the idea is to list 5 things on your desk, why they are there, and what they say about you.  Don't go being selective, just the first things that catch your eye.  So I suppose I'll start the ball rolling with my laptop desk:

_A pile of White Dwarf magazines_: Ah yes, before this was my laptop desk it was my LOTR model-painting desk, so I still have the reminders of my arty (nerdy?) adolescence.  

_An old laser mouse (as in computer)_: Looks a bit worn now, it used to be my brother's, but he passed it on to me.  I only ever use it for playing Age Of Empires.

_A framed photo of Welsh countryside:_ To remind me of my homeland, I think my dad took it years ago.

_A silly little dish I made in a pottery class:_  Its glazed white with blue glass melted into the inside base.  Maybe I should keep paper clips or something in it.

_A duck brush:_  By that I mean like a clothes brush, in the form of a duck (why on earth is it even on this desk?!).  It belonged to my late uncle and its the only way I've found of getting the fluff off clothes.


----------



## Scribble (Jun 19, 2013)

Bag of baby carrots, hummus, bag of peanuts, bag of sunflower seeds, green tea in a box.

Sony Walkman MP3 Player.

Pile of pens and highlighters, sticky notes.

Nail trimmer, wooden foot massager (the kind you roll your foot on)

Dark sunglasses.

Two notepads, graph-lined.

Stack of books: Kim Thuy - Ru, Hermann Hesse - The Glass Bead Game, Francis Collins - The Language of Life, SharePoint Server Best Practices, SharePoint Development, SharePoint Web Content Management Development

Receipt for a used PC I just bought from work (a Dell 390 for $125 CAD)

Denon headset, Logitech mouse, two 17" Dell monitors, Dell Keyboard

A glass of water, a cup of green tea.

A mini Space Invaders electronic game from the 1980's.


----------



## Pythagoras (Jun 19, 2013)

1. Empty beer mug
2. Deutsch als Fremdsprache dictionary
3. Tiki shot glass with two pencils (Black Dixon Ticonderogas, of course) and a pen
4. Two small pewter soldiers perpetually in battle against each other
5. Aviator sunglasses

With the exception of the Tiki with the pencils, everything is here because it's the last place I left them. The tiki with pencils is here because it's my desk.


----------



## Spider (Jun 19, 2013)

An empty journal-- my aunt gave it to me, but I always have trouble deciding what to write in journals

A doodle book-- given to me by my friend, who knows of my tendency to draw on anything school-related and tried to contain my habit (with no luck).

My nook-- my dad got it for me because he was annoyed that I kept using his 

A bottle of water

A little black spider-- always had a soft spot for the critters


----------



## Weaver (Jun 19, 2013)

First, I should say that, technically, it isn't MY desk.

1)  A clear plastic cylinder, originally containing bungee cords in various sizes, that is now used for storing lengths of plastic rod and tubing.  My clone sometimes scratch-builds Warhammer 40K models, and sits at the desk while working on them.  (Next to the plastic pieces, a pewter mug full of paint brushes, and next to that, another mug with the remaining pencils -- plus a Sharpie marker -- that the cat has not stolen yet.  It's kinda a jumble in that corner.)

2)  A small, empty box that once held 'Balance Bar' things in a flavor called 'Caramel Nut Blast' -- some kind of protein/nutrition stuff that is supposed to be food but isn't.  My clone's idea for how to make himself actually eat more than once a day.

3)  A copy of _The Character Naming Sourcebook_.  Reason for it being on this desk ought to be pretty obvious.

4)  A tin of wintergreem Altoids.  Hmmm... He's away on a dig; he'll never notice if they disappear before he gets back.

5)  A resin cast of the inner part of an Allosaurus claw.  The Y-parent asked my clone, before going on vacation a few years ago to someplace known for dinosaur fossils, if he should bring anything back as a souvenir.  Jokingly, my clone replied, 'Yeah -- an Allosaurus.'  The cast of a claw was as close as he could get.


----------



## teacup (Jun 19, 2013)

An empty teacup - Well, I guess that's obvious. It says that I need more tea.

Chemistry revision - for chemistry revision, what else? I guess it says I study hard...except for the fact that I'm doing this rather than studying...I'm on a break, okay?

A screwdriver - ...I don't even know why I have a screwdriver...

A pile of old revision from exams I've already done - I'm not very organised it seems.

(Ah here's my tea)
A full cup of tea - I was thirsty...


----------



## WarriorPrincess (Jun 19, 2013)

Let me also start by stating...I don't have a desk.

But on my coffee table I have:

My Silver Sony Touch screen laptop - For writing my masterpiece and speaking to you guys of course.

A can of Coke zero, and a box of Donut holes (a girl can have a off day)

A few books from the wheel of time series by Robert Jordan

Composition books

And my telephone


----------



## CupofJoe (Jun 19, 2013)

My Desk is a kitchen table...
Laptop [almost 1 year old - do I get the SDD or not?]
Bamboo pad [it's easier for drawing maps]
Printer [mainly unused]
Cup of Viennese coffee [brewed yesterday and chilled to almost icy]
Wristwatch [I take it off when writing]
A Microfibre cloth and a Blue-tooth headset [that isn't mine]


----------



## Guru Coyote (Jun 19, 2013)

My desk is my lap.
On it sits my Mac.
I sit on my bed.
Good night!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 19, 2013)

teacup said:


> An empty teacup - Well, I guess that's obvious. It says that I need more tea.
> 
> Chemistry revision - for chemistry revision, what else? I guess it says I study hard...except for the fact that I'm doing this rather than studying...I'm on a break, okay?
> 
> ...



Yes I've got loads of torn notes from past assignments which I just haven't bothered to move.  Probably because I do the work in a few sittings and then don't want to do anything related to it for a while.


----------



## teacup (Jun 19, 2013)

> Yes I've got loads of torn notes from past assignments which I just  haven't bothered to move.  Probably because I do the work in a few  sittings and then don't want to do anything related to it for a while.



My school friends have burned their old work. I decided to be environmentally friendly and hoarded mine. Yes, that'll do for a reason.


----------



## Penpilot (Jun 19, 2013)

1 - An Optimus Prime Transformer - My desk is actually four desks put together in a C shape. (My command center.... haha) So I can keep a lot stuff around. I like to keep stuff that sparks my imagination, and when I was young, nothing sparked my imagination like giant robots. My desk is pretty cluttered with them.








2 - Cork Board with writing tips and notes on it - I used to have this grand vision of using a cork board and note cards to plan my stories, but it was too small and I found it easier to just to use a spreadsheet or the virtual cork board in Scrivener. So now the cork board is used for writing tips to keep me focused, story idea fragments, and map of a world for my next book. 







3 - Pile of writing books - Well pretty self explanatory. Sometimes I need reminder/refresher on writing approaches, and there's nothing like skimming a writing book to give you ideas on how to tackle a problematic situation.







4 - Wrist brace - I have carpal tunnel syndrome. 







5 - A cup of Chocolate Ovaltine- Never had it before, so I decided to give it a go. Not bad.
Forum won't let me post more than images... just imagine this... haha


----------



## Pythagoras (Jun 19, 2013)

I've also got an affinity for the eight-legged ones. My friends are a bit disturbed by it.


----------



## Filk (Jun 19, 2013)

penpilot - I have a cork board in that exact location. Mine's covered with maps I've drawn and index cards.


----------



## Ireth (Jun 19, 2013)

1. My copy of _Lord of the Rings_, because I like looking at the elvish and dwarvish scripts and writing with them.

2. A lamp, because my window doesn't light up this corner of the room too well.

3. A notebook, in which I'm handwriting my Celtic/Norse mythology-mishmash WIP; also a pencil and eraser for said WIP.

4. A metal statue of an owl, which I got for Christmas a few years back. I love owls.

5. A tin of Werther's butterscotch candies, which I got as a gift a long time ago and haven't actually dived into yet.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 19, 2013)

My office is a very tiny room with every wall surface covered with shelves and our two desks.  Behind me is our research library of random knowledge.  The bookshelves go from floor to our low ceiling.  Under my left elbow is my writing reference library with all my writing books.  My writing partner only tends to read the ones I'm actively reading and leave out, for some reason - maybe I should assign her reading lol.  

The two desks are easy to tell apart.  She is a very neat person, very organized - therefore her desk is pristine.  Mine usually looks like a tornado hit it.  I currently have 10 empty A&W Cream Soda cans - I am a minor caffeiner, and drink about 2 a day.  I also only do trash once a week.   

Hidden behind all the cans is a framed picture of my partner.  

I have a pair of 3d glasses from Man of Steel, because the have the Superman logo on them, and are blue and very cool.  

I have a tiny elephant for luck, in between 2 pocket dragon sculptures.  One holds a cookie behind his back, and the other has an empty coffee cup.  

On my right is a large stack of purple posties with my metal slinky sitting on top of it.  I cannot live or work without either one.  

On my CPU rests my Logitech headphones that I wear when gaming in vent and my Alliance baby griffon.

And then there is the pen jar of doom, actually a flower pot, that holds my massive collection of Pilot v ball grip extra fine pens.  I am a huge pen freak and I can only write with the one kind... so I tend to buy in bulk.  I dread the day they stop making them and I have to go out and find a new pen. 

Oh!  And on the floor behind my desk are the wrist braces I never wear, even though I should, because I am a goober.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 20, 2013)

Hmmmm...should I answer this one?  How much time do I have?  How long will it take?

Ugghhh....

First off, my work area is TWO old line institutional office desks, arranged to make a sort of 'L' at the one end of my bedroom.  Two walls of said bedroom have floor to ceiling bookshelves on them; the larger one fiction (fantasy and sf), the smaller one nonfiction (history, magic, astronomy, religion, geology, astronomy, and other weighty (and often dated) material.   The larger set of shelves is also a sort of chaotic catch-all for tools, model railroad figurines (I have a model railroad in another room) and weird odds and ends.

As to the desk tops...

1) This computer, along with modem, printer, keyboard,  keyboard and mouse pad, along with the tower and keyboard for my previous computer.  In a month or two, I'm going to have to update.  Uugghh...

2) Books and notebooks.  Lessee...

2A - two notebooks with notes pertaining to my boring astronomy project
2B - volume one of 'Burnhams Celestial Handbook' (volumes 2 and 3 are around here somewhere)
2C - an olde pocket dictionary (I should probably get a new one), an olde thesaurus, a latin-english pocket dictionary, and a copy of the 'Emotion Thesaurus'
2D - two or three olde AD&D 'historical reference' books, along with their maps (the rest are around here somewhere)
2E - several small notebooks filled with cryptic notes made whilst browing the internet, along with several pens

3)  two small 'organizer' deals stuffed to bursting with model railroad figurines and a model house

4) three calculators, including a nice scientific one from Texas Instruments

5)  sheafs of papers, some of it astronomical, some AD&D, some WFRP, pertaining to my writing.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Jun 20, 2013)

teacup said:


> My school friends have burned their old work. I decided to be environmentally friendly and hoarded mine. Yes, that'll do for a reason.



You can write on the backsides. That's what I used to do with last year's worksheets and stuff. I folded them in half and put them in a ringbinder. Perfect notebook.
(That was back when teachers would hand out worksheets every class...)


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 20, 2013)

Most of you sound like you actually have some kind of system going on.  My desk has just kind of piled up in a very natural kind of way with very little organisation.  If I need something I just rumage around and it moves to the top of the desk.  I really have no sense of organisation .


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 20, 2013)

This is a great thread, Aidan!!

Well, my bed is pretty much my desk and my Writing place at the same time. I keep many things on my bed during the day, which my friends always find strange when they visit my room for the first time...

Alright, here I go:

1- My plushies: A white duck, a giraffe, a cute little lion, a white and brown dog and two other creatures of unidentified Fantasy species, one red and the other purple.

2- My Dreams Diary.

3- All of my favorite DVD's.

4- My compass.

5- My white ice skates.

6- A little purple lamp.

7- A wine bottle from my last birthday.

8- My Super Mario 64 cartridge.

9- The printed editions of _Joan of England_ 1 and 2.

10- The printed edition of _Entre el Hielo y el Cristal_.

11- TV and Satellite Dish remote controls.

12- My first Aluminum sword.

I do not sleep with all of this on my bed, I move everything every night and every morning. My plushies do sleep with me anyway, and I always keep my sword beside my bed.

Yeah, I am strange... I know!! =)


----------



## SeverinR (Jun 20, 2013)

computer, phone, thermometer, pulse oximeter, bin of bio hazard bags
I'm at work.
At home:
3 dead laptops, 1 dinosaur that won't die.
stack of paper, MP3 player, several chargers(at least one phone charger) the Answering machine, the router.


----------



## soulless (Jun 20, 2013)

Just my laptop, on my lap


----------



## Weaver (Jun 20, 2013)

A. E. Lowan said:


> And then there is the pen jar of doom, actually a flower pot, that holds my massive collection of Pilot v ball grip extra fine pens.  I am a huge pen freak and I can only write with the one kind... so I tend to buy in bulk.  I dread the day they stop making them and I have to go out and find a new pen.



That's the only kind of pen I use, too.  Weird thing is, my twin hates them.  But the cats steal his pens and never mine, so I don't care.


----------



## A. E. Lowan (Jun 20, 2013)

Weaver said:


> That's the only kind of pen I use, too.  Weird thing is, my twin hates them.  But the cats steal his pens and never mine, so I don't care.



Yay!  Pen love!  My writing partner thinks my pen fetish is extreme, but she buys them for me anyway, so I don't care.   Plus, whenever we sit down to work, where does she, who brags that she will write with anything, go for a pen?  You guessed it - the pen jar of doom!


----------



## Philip Overby (Jun 20, 2013)

My desk (in, on, and around it):

1. Advice from Chuck Wendig. One of the best people to get writing advice from in my opinion.

2. Poster I got from sometimes Final Fantasy artist Yoshitaka Amano's art exhibit in Yokohama.

3. Key chains from Tokyo Disneyland.

4. GeGeGe no Kitaro hologram folder.

5. Big DDP Yoga poster.

6. TV, Xbox, water.

7. Laptop.

8. Loads of pens for quick writing.

I quite like my desk set-up, but I'd like to add more to it. I always worked without a desk, but now I find it quite comfortable.


----------



## Devor (Jun 20, 2013)

I don't have anything cool or unusual on my desk, which is against a window in the bedroom.

1 - HP Desktop, 17" flatscreen monitor, keyboard and mouse in a roll out drawer, speakers, noise-cancelling headphones rolled up to one side.

2 - Cheap desk lamp from college.  It's too bright so we put it behind the monitor to dull it out a bit.

3 - Desk organizer, with a spot for notes, a spot for bills, and a spot for pens.  In the pen spot, I have black, blue, red, green and purple pens, multiple highlighters and a box of crayons.

4 - Kindle, 3rd generation.  Cell phone.  Sometimes the laptop.  All plugged in to a charger station that runs through a binder clip.  The binder clip wouldn't fit on the desk, so I broke off a panel from a toy block and nailed it to the side of the desk, to hook the clip.  Below the desk, there's a shredder and a mini-vac, also plugged into the charger station.  There's also my wife's Kindle fire, which sits ontop of the sub woofer under the desk because it has charging issues.

5 - Stickers of Iron Man, Spider Man and the Hulk.  I put them there to impress my son, and I'm afraid to try and get them up.

6 - Picture from my wedding, of me and my wife standing between our brides maids and groomsmen, in a green, hand-made Italian frame, which looks lousy because my desk is in front of window, and it's been dulled by the sun and rained on through an open window, and falls over every time there's a breeze.

7 - The stump of a dead plant, in a coffee mug I was given by wife's grandmother, which she bought in Belgium.  The handle broke almost as soon as we got it, and I found a plant the right size.  But the plant didn't come back after we left town for Christmas and I can't find another I like.

8 - A few sheets of 14 x 10 inch poster board, which I got for a project that was cancelled before I used them.  I've been using them to brainstorm.

9 - Under my desk is a plastic black chest which my brother got in the navy and left with my parents, and now houses my wife's maternity clothes with some old blankets.  Ontop of it, there's an HP printer and a stack of paper, printed on one side which we'll reuse.  Half the paper is green, yellow or pink, printed with a quiz game from my wife's bridal shower five years ago.

10 - A six-pocket accordion folder, with notes on old writing projects.  And a bigger one for, y'know, life-stuff.

11 - A knick-knack of a jade bear holding a maple leaf, standing on a stone, from our honeymoon in Niagara falls.

12 - Two glass coasters.  Typically I've got coffee or tea on the right, and water or Crystal Light pink lemonade on the left.

13 - Glasses case.  I only need glasses to drive, read subtitles, or y'know, see what people look like.

14 - NYU*Stern business card holder, which is what the Dean gave out at the graduation ceremony.  No business cards.

Not sure if that was interesting or not.  If that sounds like a lot, my desk is still usually pretty clean and organized.


----------



## ThinkerX (Jun 20, 2013)

Hmmm...



> 1- My plushies: A white duck, a giraffe, a cute little lion, a white and brown dog and two other creatures of unidentified Fantasy species, one red and the other purple.



...sounds like a typical teenaged girl...



> 2- My Dreams Diary.



...ok...



> 3- All of my favorite DVD's.



Errr...how many?  



> 4- My compass.



A bit odd, but small.  I have a compass hanging on a wall downstairs, sort of necklace type deal.



> 5- My white ice skates.



Don't those belong *under* your bed?  Do you use them?



> 6- A little purple lamp.



does it ever fall over when you sit down?



> 7- A wine bottle from my last birthday.



And it *still* has wine in it?



> 8- My Super Mario 64 cartridge.



normal enough, I guess



> 9- The printed editions of Joan of England 1 and 2.



print outs, you mean?  Or published?



> 10- The printed edition of Entre el Hielo y el Cristal.



I might have to google that.



> 11- TV and Satellite Dish remote controls.



Just the controls?  Well, the remotes are normal enough, I guess.



> 12- My first Aluminum sword.



Yeeiouch!  No convienient wall peg to hang it from?



(sorry about this, but until she grew up and moved out, some of this stuff sounded like what my daughter kept on her bed)


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 21, 2013)

Devor said:


> 13 - Glasses case.  I only need glasses to drive, read subtitles, or y'know, see what people look like.



Yep, same here.  It gets embarrassing if you walk past people you know and have to explain you can't actually see them further than 6 feet away.  

Anyway, other random misc objects on my desk include:

_Assorted coins:_ Yet more evidence of no sense of organisation.

_Summary of my last dental appointment:_  For a filling, now why do I still have this?  Lets see, ah its from the 21st of January .

_Torn bits of card from a chocolate wrapper:_  If I don't have note paper to hand I just tear some card off a nearby chocolate slab, and scrawl on that.  Mostly online I.D.s (great place to leave them) and a vague note regarding an assignment.

_A little wooden chest:_ Containing probably a mini fortune in copper coins.

_Some more torn notes:_ One of which has the email address for this cool playwright, and a few diagrams whose identity and purpose are forgotten to me.


----------



## Sheilawisz (Jun 21, 2013)

@ThinkerX: Your impression is correct, I am very much a teenage girl in my heart despite my 31 years of biological age. I have seven favorite DVD's, I have not used my ice skates in a long time and the purple lamp falls over sometimes, so I have to be careful with that =)

That wine bottle in particular is being reserved for a special occasion, and the _Joan of England_ editions that I mentioned are just print outs, nothing published so far. I still have to finish printing Queen Eternal now that the novel is complete, next month maybe...

Entre el Hielo y el Cristal (between the ice and the crystal) is a biography style first-person Fantasy novel that is very important for me, and even though I used to have my sword hanging from the wall, now I prefer to keep it closer to me.


----------



## Weaver (Jun 21, 2013)

On my desk (which isn't really MY desk, but whatever) is... _a cat_.

And a mug of tea, half empty.


----------



## Guru Coyote (Jun 21, 2013)

Aidan of the tavern said:


> Yep, same here.  It gets embarrassing if you walk past people you know and have to explain you can't actually see them further than 6 feet away.


Hahahaha... oh man, tell me abut it. But you do get used to it that everyone knows you and you don't. I just assume everyone is a friend, and smile a lot.


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Jun 22, 2013)

Sheilawisz said:


> @ThinkerX: Your impression is correct, I am very much a teenage girl in my heart despite my 31 years of biological age. I have seven favorite DVD's, I have not used my ice skates in a long time and the purple lamp falls over sometimes, so I have to be careful with that =)
> 
> That wine bottle in particular is being reserved for a special occasion, and the _Joan of England_ editions that I mentioned are just print outs, nothing published so far. I still have to finish printing Queen Eternal now that the novel is complete, next month maybe...
> 
> Entre el Hielo y el Cristal (between the ice and the crystal) is a biography style first-person Fantasy novel that is very important for me, and even though I used to have my sword hanging from the wall, now I prefer to keep it closer to me.



I really like the idea of a biography-style fantasy, I've wanted to try something like that for a while.  Entre el Hielo y el Cristal sounds really intriguing .


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Nov 16, 2013)

I now have a different desk; my university desk!  Strangely its not too untidy.  Despite two empty cereal bowls, my laptop obviously, a bottle of water, a nearly empty pack of biscuits, two cds - a Dr John and a Fleetwood Mac, random bits of paper and a diary I keep forgetting to write in.


----------



## Braveface (Nov 16, 2013)

Portable computation device - for computing etc.

Corsodyl - cause the Jazz Man testifies

Colouring pencils - I always like the idea of drawing but rarely do more than the outline. Optimism, I guess.

The Specials CD - I meant to bring it to play in Oxfam but decided not to. Then forgot to when I changed my mind later.

Hobgoblin, bottle of - because I am hopefully off out tonight.


----------



## Quillstine (Nov 17, 2013)

Cool thread idea.....

My Desk (As opposed to my favorite cafÃ© table!)

1.	*Computer*
If there was ever a time had I desk without a computer on it….there is no memory of it now! My MAC, my chromebook or one of my PC's is usually cluttering up the space with various tabs and documents open!
2.	*Ibrik*
Bought it in Turkey on a hiking trip, it’s a kero burning cooker with matching Ibrik. To support my caffeine addiction. I don’t even have to leave my desk, I just whip up Turkish coffee from my seat!
3.	*Photo*
Of my wife in Paris… because I love her
4.	*Jeremiah the Whale, my trio of hedgehogs, squirrels, hot air balloon & Ship In A Bottle*
Trinkets that I love to look at, I don’t sail but the nautical theme just matches the table!
5.	*Quotes*
To keep my inspired when I am trying to write…..
(There is lots of other stuff in the space, but i'll keep it to the first five things that jump out at me!)

But don't take my word for it..... here is were I do most of my writing. 
_NOTE:_ Computer/s removed for aesthetic purposes!


----------



## Aidan of the tavern (Nov 17, 2013)

Quillstine said:


> Cool thread idea.....
> 
> My Desk (As opposed to my favorite cafÃ© table!)
> 
> ...



Ok, I'm kind of struggling just a bit with envy right now.  If I had a desk like that I wouldn't need to much encouragement to write.


----------



## Braveface (Nov 17, 2013)

That is ridiculously cool!


----------



## Addison (Nov 17, 2013)

What's on my desk? 

My lap top, a lot of miles on this thing. I got it as a belated graduation gift. 

A stack of books. Some of the I've read, not read or are reading. 

Old Calendar from 2010. I keep it up because of the cool pictures. 

A souvenir map of Powelll's book store. Although I have it taped up to see the collage on the back, not the map. It has Napoleon, a samurai, tom and Huck, Batman, and one of those evil robots from Doctor Who reading books in a busy book shop. 

Lots of papers. Notes, old homework, story clips and doodles that need sorting.


----------



## musycpyrate (Nov 17, 2013)

Pipe and tobacco jar stand. Framed picture of my wife. Matches, cigar cutter, Survivor by Palahniuk and a checkbook. And a plush Companion Cube from Portal.


----------



## Quillstine (Nov 22, 2013)

Braveface said:


> That is ridiculously cool!





Aidan of the tavern said:


> Ok, I'm kind of struggling just a bit with envy right now.  If I had a desk like that I wouldn't need to much encouragement to write.



Thanks guys...It's taken six months to set it up just the way I want it! But you're spot on Aidan, I wait until it is dark, light up those candles and suddenly feel very enthused about being an author.


----------



## Noma Galway (Dec 25, 2013)

1. My computer
2. A lamp with all sorts of writing utensils jammed into its numerous holding spots
3. Fevre Dream by GRRM
4. Republic of Thieves
5. A stack of bright yellow post-its
6. My phone
7. A replica of the Elder Wand (oh yeah, it doubles as a pen)
8. 4 CDs
9. Index cards
10. Letters I haven't finished yet
11. Stuffed owl
12. Bag of chocolates
13. My favorite pen (Pilot G-2 07)


----------



## Nagash (Dec 26, 2013)

1. My computer
2. IKEA lamp
3. Stone dragon (gargoyle)
4. Statue of Anubis
5. Norwegian troll
6. Clay Tanuki
7. Old man and the sea by Hemingway
8. A few CDs of Amon Amarth
9. Stack of paper
10. A few post-its
11. The Silmarillion
12. Rubber ball
13. External hard drive
14. Pens, crayons, what have you, stacked in a few pots.
15. Latest issue of The Economist
16. My rent bill ()
17. Sketchbook with a few fantasy creature drawn here and there...


----------



## buyjupiter (Dec 26, 2013)

--laptop/printer combo
--writing journal/sketchbook
--pens
--post-its/flags
--two knitting pattern books with yarn and needles and half started wedding presents
--my writing presents: a sign that tells people to "Beware: novelist at work" and a book of SF/F writing prompts
--two additional books of writing prompts
--a book on dialogue, and Gerrold's book on creating SF/F worlds
--a stuffed toy Nene 
--a knitted pleiosaurus (it was supposed to be a dragon, but it was n00b knitting project #3)
--various knitting implements (stitch holders, stitch markers, a mason jar of knitting needles, and another mason jar of buttons).


----------

